# Help, pls!  Worldmark/RCI exchange-how does it work?



## Cathyb (Sep 3, 2008)

Tuggers:  First time I need to use some WM credits to secure a Wyndham Grand Desert (Las Vegas) one bedroom for a family birthday celebration. Already have two bedroom reserved there, but family size is growing 

I called RCI/Worldmark phone number yesterday and they were perplexed because I didn't have an RCI/Worldmark account number.  What I do have is a regular RCI number (have had it over 20 yrs). I am NOT a member of TravelShare so they suggested I call Worldmark. RCI took down my requirements.

Got a hold of WM Exchange Department who said I had the points, was paid up, etc. and should be no problem.  They called RCI who told them it was in process for verification, etc. and should be ready in 24 hours or so.

Problem:  Went on my RCI online account and it shows nothing in process anywhere. 

How does this work where you want to give your WM credits to RCI to exchange for a week?  Shouldn't there be some indication in my RCI account that there is an exchange 'in process' even though not completed?

What should I do now -- sit and wait or call back and inquire?


----------



## Judy (Sep 3, 2008)

Probably what's "in process" is your new Worldmark owner's RCI account number.  If it clears within 24 hours as promised, you should be able to make or request an exchange at that time.

Yes, you should call back. Call the RCI number for Worldmark owners. Once you have your new Worldmark owner's RCI account number, the VC will search for your exchange and if it's available, confirm it and then notify Worldmark to withdraw the appropriate number of credits from your Worldmark account.  If your desired exchange isn't immediately available, RCI can put in an ongoing exchange request for you. When/if you get a confirmation, Worldmark will withdraw the credits from your account and transfer them to RCI.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 3, 2008)

Agreeing with Judy - I think the WM/RCI relationship is the element "in process."  I hope the end result is simply adding WM to your existing RCI account - not the creation of a new RCI account for WM.  (Although once you have WM in an RCI account ... all transactions seem to require the "RCI for Worldmark" desk even if not related to WM.)

Once added, WM _used_ to show up on the Exchange Tab in the section below deposits.  It indicated that you must _phone_ to make your exchange.  I just checked my RCI account -- WM no longer appears anywhere in my account.  <shrug??>

Brief tips on working with RCI using WM:
Most transactions are "confirm first."  Phone RCI to open your request.  The number of WM credits required for the exchange will be determined by the size and season of the matching/booked exchange.  You will pay the exchange fee to open the search; no credits are transferred until the match is made.
To use "deposit first" - phone the WM Exchange desk and tell them how many credits (4000 or more) you wish to spend.  They will pick a week and deposit into your RCI account.  This will appear as a normal deposit and allows searching online.
I haven't used WM through RCI in years ... hope these are still valid ...


----------



## roadsister (Sep 3, 2008)

Rhonda,
Still correct! 

(hi)


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 4, 2008)

Got it!  First thanks to you all for helping me understand.  I talked to RCI/Worldmark agent today -- great gal, Jackie.  She tells me I won't ever see online confiirmations on this, they will mail me a written confirmation.  She gave me a 'tracking number' in case things go awry, but assured the unit is secured and asked for $$$ which I gave her (my dear plastic).

Always new things to learn ......


----------

